
How to pick a microcontroller platform - svec
http://embedded.fm/blog/ese101-picking-platform
======
sbierwagen

      Microcontrollers come in 8-bit, 16-bit, 32-bit, and even 64-bit variants.
    

4-bit microcontrollers have existed for a couple decades now: they're used for
clocks, timers, etc. The Epson MCUs come with a built-in LCD driver:
[http://global.epson.com/products/semicon/products/mcu/4bit_i...](http://global.epson.com/products/semicon/products/mcu/4bit_index.html)

~~~
svec
OP here: I debated adding that, but thought no one would care - but I'll add
it since someone else cares about 4-bit'ers too. :-)

